# Sleep or shut off



## blaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it better to put your Kindle in sleep mode or shut it off if you are not going to use it for a few hours or overnight?  Does it use the battery while in sleep mode?
Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You'll find many opinions. . . .I think there is an ongoing thread in Let's Talk Kindle. . .but at the end of the day I think it's up to you.  My understanding is that the device doesn't use any power while asleep, though if you have WN on it will 'phone home' every so often to see if there's content to download.  But if you keep WN off, of course it won't even do that.  If it's off, it's off. . .

So, the answer is:  personal preference.  I leave mine (K1) plugged in and asleep all night so my newspapers show up on time.  I've never turned it off, I think, though I occasionally do a soft reset to clear any gunk in the memory.

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I always put mine to sleep but like Ann stated it is strictly a personal preference.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Can you actually turn K2 off? How?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

durphy said:


> Can you actually turn K2 off? How?


On the top with the on/off switch


durphy said:


> Can you actually turn K2 off? How?


I'm at work without my Kindle but it is the little switch on the top left hand side. I can't remember what it is called though, the same one you use to put it to sleep I think.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

durphy said:


> Can you actually turn K2 off? How?


Slide the power switch and hold until it turns off. I just did it on mine and it took 5 seconds.

Holding the switch for 15-30 seconds will force a reset.

L


----------

